# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Σταθερός Η/Υ] AsRock G31M-S ενω αναβει δεν βγαζει εικονα ουτε μπιπ error.

## sokra

Καλημέρα παιδιά εχω την παραπανω μητρικη στην οποια οπως εγγραψα και στον τιτλο δεν βγαζει κανενα ειδους error αλλα ουτε και εικονα. Βαση μιας διαγνωστικης καρτας που μπαινει σε PCI βγαζει error "20 Initialize Slot 0(System board) Test DRAM refresh" εννοειτε οτι εχει δοκιμαστει και με αλλο PSU,VGA,RAM KAI CMOS BATTERY!

----------

